# Stock alarm question



## noober (Jan 2, 2012)

Is there a way to stock the alarm from automatically making the day repeat for alarms? i work different schedules everyday so i set multi alarms for varying times and it gets annoying having to click the day everytime i set alarms. Please don't say get another app alarm.....that's not my question.

Running stock rooted.


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

Unless you can modify the apk to add that, you'll need another alarm app. Look at Alarm Clock Plus, there's a free and paid version that'll do what you're asking.

- Sent from my US Cellular SGS3


----------

